# Finally Got My First 1911



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

Picked up a Colt Government Model today. I've been a 1911 fanatic for about my whole life. It's the first handgun I ever held...my Grandfather's WWII issue Colt to be specific. I'm still bitter that I didn't get it when he passed, but that's not the point. I was between the Colt Government, a Sig 1911 and S&W 1911. I decided to go with the Colt for 4 reasons:

1. Sentimental reasons
2. My buddy has one and I love shooting it
3. It was the cheapest of the 3
4. It seemed to be the tightest and had the best trigger pull of the 3 I held

I can't wait to go shoot it. Here are some pics









Nothing like opening a box to a brand new 1911



















And for the obligatory family pic. Colt Government, FNH FNX 45, SA XD 45C, and my little S&W M&P 9C on the bottom










I'm very happy to be a 1911 owner. I'm already looking at adding a SA 1911 to the collection...can't have just one, right?

By the way, I do have a question, however. I was looking at some Tritium sights to possibly put on the 1911 if I wanted to "modernize" it a bit more...also would be better for carry if I choose to. How tough is it to replace the stake style front sight? Is it something I could do or is it something a gunsmith would have to do?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats.I'd let a smith do the front,and one that has done them.You can buy the tools to do it yourself,but if you don't do it right it'll dissappear on you one day.


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! This is on my short list of guns to buy! I have been wanting one for a while now. Enjoy!


----------



## cannonfodder (Sep 7, 2012)

congrats, nice looking piece.


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

You made a good choice and will never be sorry. Yes, in most states, other than NY, it is illegal to own just one 1911. :smt082

My first 1911 was a Colt LW Commander in 9mm. That was 52 years ago. Have not been without one since.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

great gun, I never had a single failure with my colt government,


----------

